# Thank you! Sent cancellation letter! Now what?



## MS.G (Sep 30, 2020)

Thank you for the great info.  Worldmark by Wyndham, lapse in judgment.  Just sent in my cancellation letter, received the delivery confirmation. Within the 5 calendar days. Now what? Wait? Used the cancellation form that was in the contract. Followed the instructions. Thank you for the great resources!

Regards!


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Sep 30, 2020)

Nothing. If you paid $0 down, you won't hear from them again. If you paid a deposit, you'll get that back in a couple weeks.

TS


----------



## MS.G (Sep 30, 2020)

Thank you. Want to make sure i am not overlooking anything.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 30, 2020)

MS.G said:


> Thank you. Want to make sure i am not overlooking anything.


Now you should buy resale, if you loved the WorldMark system.  It's a bargain to buy resale and very low fees.  Check ebay for great prices.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Sep 30, 2020)

MS.G said:


> Thank you. Want to make sure i am not overlooking anything.





For $15 why not think about becoming a member of TUG....?   A great source of information for a small amount of money!  Click on the blue line above "Support TUG" and click on "Join TUG".



.


----------



## MS.G (Oct 7, 2020)

So I called to see the status.  They are claiming they never received the notice of cancellation.  I am on the phone with them at this time!  frustration!


----------



## MS.G (Oct 7, 2020)

So happy that I sent it priority mail, with signature, and also received proof of delivery with a copy of the signature.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 7, 2020)

MS.G said:


> So happy that I sent it priority mail, with signature, and also received proof of delivery with a copy of the signature.


Oh, yeah, that was an important step.  They will have to cancel your contract with that proof.  I think we kept our receipt from our cancellation for at least a year, just so they didn't come back at us.  

Still a great system, if you buy resale.


----------



## MS.G (Oct 7, 2020)

Agree!  I enjoy using timeshares.  I just do not want to pay developer the crazy numbers from the developer.  Hence the membership with TUG.


----------



## Grammarhero (Oct 7, 2020)

MS.G said:


> Agree!  I enjoy using timeshares.  I just do not want to pay developer the crazy numbers from the developer.  Hence the membership with TUG.


@MS.G 
To track TUG rescission savings, mind sharing how much you saved with rescission?  As half of tuggers initially bought developer/retail TS, there is no shame.


----------

